# HDD verschwindet immer wieder



## Gouvi (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

in meinem System (Asrock z77pro4/8gig ram/gtx 560ti/i5 3570k) habe ich neben einer crucial m4 2 Sata Samsung Spinpoint F1 (1Tb ) Platten. Eine dieser Platten verschwindet dabei ständig mitten im laufenden System, In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist sie dann ebenfalls nicht mehr zu finden. Bei einem Neustart ist sie dann manchmal wieder da, manchmal jedoch auch nicht und in diesem Fall finde ich sie dann nicht einmal mehr als angeschlossene Platte im Bios. Wenn ich allerdings das Sata Kabel dann neueinstecke oder den Sata Steckplatz wechsle erkennt das Bios und Windows sie wieder, bis zum nächsten Verschwinden... Ich habe auch alle Treiber aktuell inklusive Intel Rapid Storage Treiber und kann mir einfach nicht erklären warum. In einem anderen System vor dem umrüsten lief sie einwandfrei.


----------



## hbf878 (8. Mai 2012)

wie sehen die smart-werte aus?
könntest zum auslesen hdtune, crystal disk info etc benutzen und einen screenshot von den smart-werten hier reinstellen 
interessant ist der udma-crc-wert


----------



## stevie4one (8. Mai 2012)

Möglich: Platte defekt, Kabel defekt, Wackelkontakt. Überprüfe mal das Kabel (evtl. auch mal gegen ein anderes tauschen) und den "Wackelkontakt". Und poste auf jeden fall mal die S.M.A.R.T.-Werte. Und sollten wichtige Daten auf der Platte sein, mach schonmal ein BackUp.


----------



## Gouvi (8. Mai 2012)

So, hab Smart angemacht, danach hat er ne halbe ewigkeit zum booten gebraucht und dann war windows unbedienbar , nichts reagierte mehr, smart wieder aus, trotzdem ewiger boot und wnidows unbedienbar, plötzlich, dann hab ichs kabel getauscht , was nichts änderte, Festplatte rausgezogen alles geht wieder.... ist mir ein rästel, vor 2 Tagen ging sie noch einwandfrei...


----------



## stevie4one (8. Mai 2012)

Ich geb zu - ich hab nicht viel verstanden, von dem was du geschrieben hast. Aber mal eine Anmerkung: SMART kann man nicht an und abschalten. Die SMART-Werte enthalten Betriebsparameter deiner Festplatte, u.a. Laufzeit, An/Abschalthäufigkeit, Lesefehler oder auch Temperaturen. Diese Werte können mit den geposteten Programmen ausgelesen werden. Davon solltest du einen Screenshot online stellen.


----------



## Gouvi (8. Mai 2012)

Sorry, hab etwas seltsam geschrieben.

Also ich hatte Smart im Bios eingeschaltet und danach gabs Probleme beim booten, die es jetzt auch ohne diese Einstellung gibt... sprich: das System fährt nur ohne die angeschlossene Platte hoch. Ich kann also nicht auslesen, und versuche gerade die Platte erst nach dem booten zu verbinden....


----------



## stevie4one (8. Mai 2012)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass es auch eine Einstellung zum Thema SMART im BIOS gibt. Wahrscheinlich hast du die Platte damit "geschrottet", sprich das Dateisystem ist beschädigt. Wenn du keine Daten von der Platte mehr brauchst, kannst du auch mal versuchen sie unter WIN neu zu formatieren (Schnellformatierung).

Welche Einstellung im BIOS hast du *GENAU* geändert? Etwa auf AHCI umgestellt? Und dann wieder zurück?


----------



## Gouvi (8. Mai 2012)

Nein ich habe nur S.M.A.R.T im Bios auf enabled gestellt... ich dachte dies müsste erst aktiviert sein, bevor ein scan möglich ist...


----------



## Westcoast (8. Mai 2012)

du könntest mal das programm HDTUNE installieren und die smartwerte hier reinsetzen und ich würde zusätzlich einen ausführlichen errorscan durchführen mit HDTUNE.
wenn die platte verschwindet, ist in den meisten fällen die platte defekt. kabel könnte man überprüfen, ob diese nicht locker sind. [stromkabel, datenkabel]


----------



## Gouvi (8. Mai 2012)

HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD103UJ Health

ID                               Current  Worst    ThresholdData       Status   
(01) Raw Read Error Rate         99       99       51       2963       Ok       
(03) Spin Up Time                77       77       11       7710       Ok       
(04) Start/Stop Count            98       98       0        1883       Ok       
(05) Reallocated Sector Count    100      100      10       0          Ok       
(07) Seek Error Rate             100      100      51       4          Ok       
(08) Seek Time Performance       100      100      15       0          Ok       
(09) Power On Hours Count        99       99       0        5641       Ok       
(0A) Spin Retry Count            100      100      51       0          Ok       
(0B) Calibration Retry Count     100      100      0        88         Ok       
(0C) Power Cycle Count           99       99       0        1237       Ok       
(0D) Soft Read Error Rate        99       99       0        2634       Ok       
(B7) (unknown attribute)         100      100      0        0          Ok       
(B8) (unknown attribute)         100      100      0        0          Ok       
(BB) (unknown attribute)         100      100      0        2634       Ok       
(BC) (unknown attribute)         100      100      0        0          Ok       
(BE) Airflow Temperature         68       1        0        538968096  Ok       
(C2) Temperature                 67       39       0        572522529  Ok       
(C3) Hardware ECC Recovered      100      100      0        737926     Ok       
(C4) Reallocated Event Count     100      100      0        2          Ok       
(C5) Current Pending Sector      99       99       0        23         Ok       
(C6) Offline Uncorrectable       100      100      0        0          Ok       
(C7) Ultra DMA CRC Error Count   100      100      0        0          Ok       
(C8) Write Error Rate            99       99       0        1810       Ok       
(C9) TA Counter Detected         253      253      0        1612       Ok       

Power On Time         : 5641
Health Status         : Ok


der Error Scan sagt, dass 0% fehlerhaft sind...


das sind die Werte der Platte die mir HdTune angibt, ... sehr seltsam ist, dass ich jetzt die 2 Partitionen , die vorher auf der Platte waren, als unformatierte Partitionen ohne Daten angezeigt bekomme im Explorer....


----------



## hbf878 (8. Mai 2012)

hab mal die wichtigen werte markiert:
fett=bedenklich
unterstrichen=merkwürdig


Gouvi schrieb:


> HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD103UJ Health
> 
> ID Current Worst ThresholdData Status
> (01) Raw Read Error Rate 99 99 51 *2963* Ok
> ...


*zu genaueren informationen zu den einzelnen markierten werten benutz' bitte google. *
zusammengefasst: die platte hat schwierigkeiten mit schreib/leseköpfen, kalibrierung und der drehgeschwindigkeit. einige sektoren sind als schwebend, also als wahrscheinlich kaputt markiert. 
kontrollier unbedingt die stromversorgung der platte. nimm ein neues kabel/einen neuen anschluss am netzteil. 
hast du die platte manchmal im laufenden betrieb abgesteckt?
wie sind die temparaturen der platte?

und könntest du die smart-werte mal mit crystal disk info auslesen? das zeigt besser, ob bestimmte smart-werte bedenklich sind - hdtune ist da nicht so zimperlich und behauptet gerne mal, dass alles ok sei...

hbf


----------



## Gouvi (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Infos.

Ich werde dann noch mit dem anderen Programm die Werte auslesen und posten und mal den Stromanschluss wechseln, das Kabel ist nämlich komplett besetzt mit 3 Festplatten. Die Temperatur liegt bei 32-35 C. Ausgesteckt habe ich die Platte nie im laufenden Betrieb. Ich habe mittlerweile alle wichtigen Daten gerettet und sie komplett neupartitioniert und formatiert. sie läuft im moment jetzt normal, allerdings werde ich die Werte nochmal auslesen, da sie natürlich bei einem Defekt bald wieder Probleme machen könnte.


----------



## Gouvi (9. Mai 2012)

Das sind die Crystal Werte:

SAMSUNG HD103UJ
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : SAMSUNG HD103UJ
        Firmware : 1AA01113
   Serial Number : S13PJ90QC46421
       Disk Size : 1000.2 GB (8.4/137.4/1000.2)
     Buffer Size : 32767 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 1953523055
   Rotation Rate : Unbekannt
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA/ATAPI-7
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 3b
   Transfer Mode : SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 5645 Std.
  Power On Count : 1239 mal
     Temparature : 28 C (82 F)
   Health Status : Vorsicht
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 0000h [OFF]
       AAM Level : FE00h [OFF]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 _99 _99 _51 000000001232 Lesefehlerrate
03 _76 _76 _11 000000001F4A Beschleunigungszeit
04 _98 _98 __0 00000000075D Start/Stop des Spindels
05 100 100 _10 000000000000 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren
07 100 100 _51 000000000004 Suchfehlerrate
08 100 100 _15 000000000000 Suchzeitleistung
09 _99 _99 __0 00000000160D Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 100 100 _51 000000000000 Drehwiederholungen
0B 100 100 __0 000000000058 Rekalibrierungswiederholungen
0C _99 _99 __0 0000000004D7 Anzahl der Einschaltungen
0D _99 _99 __0 000000000FC0 Software Lesefehlerratenteil
B7 100 100 __0 000000000000 Unbekannt
B8 100 100 __0 000000000000 Ende-zu-Ende Fehler
BB 100 100 __0 000000000FC0 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 100 __0 000000000000 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BE _78 __1 __0 0000160F0016 Luftstromtemperatur
C2 _72 _39 __0 01311C0F001C Temperatur
C3 100 100 __0 0000000043C1 Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt
C4 100 100 __0 000000000002 Wiederzuweisungsereignisse
C5 _98 _98 __0 000000000048 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 100 100 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
C8 _99 _99 __0 000000000712 Schreibfehlerrate
C9 253 253 __0 000000000000 Software Lesefehlerrate



Er sagt Vorsicht bei Zustand und im Speziellen bei Aktuell schwebende Sektoren (98)


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Mai 2012)

Laß´ mal Checkdisk über die Platte laufen. Dazu die Eingabeaufforderung als Admin öffnen, und dort *chkdsk x: /r* eingeben (*x:* steht natürlich für den jeweiligen Laufwerksbuchstaben, und */r* sorgt dafür, daß defekte/schwebende Sektoren repariert oder als defekt markiert werden, dann werden sie nicht mehr benutzt). 
MfG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Gouvi,

mir ist ein Problem bekannt, dass in den mir bekannten Fällen ein fehlerhafter Treiber vom Intel S-ATA Controller (iastor.sys) stets in der Ereignisanzeige unter "System" der iastor.sys mit einem roten X markiert war. Gerne blieb das System auch vollständig stehen, da hier leider immer die Systemplatte betroffen war. Es verhielt sich so, als würde jemand im Betrieb das Datenkabel abziehen. Die Festplatte verschwindet dann einfach, so wie bei dir. Lösung: Aktuellen iastor-Treiber von Intel herunterladen.

Anbei ein Screenshot, was ich mit der Ereignisanzeige meine (Ansicht unter Windows XP)

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Gouvi (10. Mai 2012)

ich konnte bei mir unter System-Ereignisprotokoll ebenfalls mehrfach diesen Eintrag finden: "Das Gerät \Device\Ide\iaStor0 hat innerhalb der Fehlerwartezeit nicht geantwortet."
Ist das das, was du meintest?

Chkdsk hat leider nicht funktioniert, die Partition gab plötzlich nach Beginn des Vorgangs an, dass sie 0 Byte Speicherplatz besitzt und am Endee konnt er nicht korrigieren, da die Portion eben keinen SPeicherplatz angezeigt hatte.... Nach einem Neustart war sie ganz normal wieder da........

Die Fehler aus dem Ereignisprotokoll fallen mit dem verschwinden Der Partition in etwa zusammen, vielleicht besteht da wirklich ein Zusammenhang mit dem Treiberproblem... wo findet man den aktuellsten Treiber, auf der Intel Seite, kann ich nichts finden


----------



## namealreadyused (10. Mai 2012)

Könnte es möglich sein das Windows die Platte einfach wegen inaktivität "ausschaltet"? Hatte sowas ähnliches, aber mit einer Externen Platte, in dem Fall half nur abstecken/einstecken.

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Energieoptionen/Einstellungen ändern/Erweiterte Einstellungen, da ist eine Option - Fesplatte ausschalten nach - X Minuten.

Könnte aber auch im Bios irgendwo eine Einstellung sein dafür.

Treiber für dein Board bekommst du z .b. hier http://www.asrock.com/MB/download.de.asp?Model=Z77%20Pro4&o=All
Laufen bei mir gut, habe das selbe Board


----------



## hbf878 (11. Mai 2012)

ich würde mal den intel rapid storage manager deinstallieren und den microsoft-treiber verwenden. im zusammenhang mit ssds gibt es nämlich mit dem intel-treiber probleme mit LPM (google benutzen, um rauszufinden was das ist). statt intel-treiber zu deinstallieren, könntest du auch irgendwo in der registry dieses LPM deaktivieren. steht glaube ich hier irgendwo im ssd-einrichtungsthread. 

hbf


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Guovi,



Gouvi schrieb:


> ich konnte bei mir unter System-Ereignisprotokoll ebenfalls mehrfach diesen Eintrag finden: "Das Gerät \Device\Ide\iaStor0 hat innerhalb der Fehlerwartezeit nicht geantwortet."
> Ist das das, was du meintest?


 
Genau! Das ist der von mir beschriebene Fehler. Windows schaltet das Gerät nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach ab (timeout). Lösung: Den neuesten Intel Matrix-Storage-Manager direkt von Intel herunterladen, installieren und kurz im Geräte Manager prüfen, ob die neue Treiberversion stimmt. Stimmt die Version, sollte das Problem Schnee von gestern sein 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------

